# pkgng repository



## Deleted member 10519 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello, frustrated pkgng users.

The PC-BSD project has kindly made available a working pkgng repository (with mirrors, so be sure to select a mirror near you), and I've been able to use that to update all the packages I have installed.

Full details are on the PC-BSD wiki.

The wiki page is about turning FreeBSD into PC-BSD, but you don't need to follow those additional steps.



> Our PKGNG repos can also be used by FreeBSD users who just want access to a full package repo, with frequent updates



Hat-tip to FreeBSD News.

~David


----------

